# Belgian Waffles



## Paolita (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello everyone!

A few of you have asked me for this recipe. I asked a few friends and family members (all Belgian) for the recipe and this is what they gave me:

Ingredients
125 grams of flour
250 ml of milk
50 grams of sugar
100 grams melted butter
4 eggs
a pinch of salt
1/4 cinnamon stick
50 gams of fine granulated sugar (optional)

Warm the milk with 1/4 cinnamon stick and then let it cool down.

In a bowl, mix the flour with the egg yolks, the pinch of salt and the sugar

Mix in the milk and then the melted butter

Once all the ingredients are mixed well, delicately mix the egg whites in stiff peaks (my mother in law said it was best with the electrical whisk)

Warm the waffle iron and butter (My sandwich machin hace the option for waffles)

Put the mix in and let it cook until it is crispy on the outside. SOme people here in Belgium make enough waffles to keep a couple of days. In this case you should cook them a little longer ( 2 or 3 minutes... dont let them burn)

Serve warm with bananas, strawberries, chocolate syrup, whipped cream... You choose. My brother loves to put aunt gemima maple syrup on them. 

Here in Belgium there are little waffle stands all over the place and usually people eat the waffle without any topping. My mother once wanted to prove everybody wrong (especially me) and asked for a waffle with loads of whipped cream! It looked very tasty I must say but it turned out to be a hassle to eat (just as I had told her) SHe ended giving the waffle to my fiance so he could quickly finish it. You should have seen my mother during the winter time with her mittens and her huge scarf trying to fight the waffle!!! 

So my advice to you guys is, if you decide to put all sorts of toppings on you waffles make sure you are sitting down with the waffle on a plate and that you eat it with a fork and knife. If you have it as a quick snack in your car on your way to work just eat like a cookie (with nothing on top).

I hope you can all enjoy this Belgian speciality as much as I do and let me know how they turn out!

Paolita


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 15, 2005)

Ciao Paolita, actually I was one of them who asked for this recipe, and thanx for your quick response!!  Well I love my waffles with jams (strawberry or blueberry are my fave!) AND whipped cream, I agree it would be a bit problematic eating on the street but such a hearty goody deserves to be eaten comfortably sitting down!!  Anyway, I think I read the recipe carefully, but if I didn't miss anything what do you do with the whipped eggwhites?  Do you mix it in the batter?  But if you do wouldn't it flatten itself in the process?  Is there a trick to do that keeping the eggwhite nicely whipped up?


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Paolita,

and I was another one who asked  Thanks for posting it!!!!! I already printed it out and give it a try on the weekend!! 
I love my waffles plain, without anything. Just nice and warm crispy waffles.........hmmm makes my mouth water 

Iris


----------



## Paolita (Sep 15, 2005)

Dear Licia:

What I understood of the recipe is that you whisk the egg whites and set aside. Then you delicately add them to the mix you have already done with the other ingredients. I must admit that I have never tried doing them at home (since I can find them in the street). I think that even if the egg whites fall while mixing them into the rest of the mix doesn't matter as long as you have a homogeneous mix at the end. I shall try the recipe and tell you what happens. 

This weekend I am going to the Hague with my fiance!!!!


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 15, 2005)

I wish you a nice trip, Paolita!!!!! Have fun!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanx Paolita for the suggestion!  I have read about such technic (mixing the whipped up eggwhite into some other wet ingredients) but was always dubious.  I guess I just have to try and see what happens!  And you two have lots of fun in Holland!!


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 15, 2005)

just try it with the egg whites this way Licia. It's going to work! The dough will be light and fluffy.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey that is good to know Iris!!  Thanx as always!!


----------

